# Recommendations for kids 20 inch plus bike? Or non plus size tires



## stang506 (Jun 27, 2017)

Im looking to buy my oldest son, turning 7 next month a new bike. He rides very well, but most riding is around our yard, and on sections of my motocross track that are non smooth prepped dirt, he is not jumping just riding on bumps, ruts and loose dirt. I was looking at a 20" plus bike for him that maybe we could hit some trails next year also. I grew up on BMX bikes and dont remember having issues, but a plus tire seems like the way to go now, especially on terrain that isnt smooth in many places.

Im looking at the Trek Roscoe 20 and Cannondale Cujo 20. We dont need a suspension fork, but im thinking more than a single speed.

Recommendations? Any cheaper option that the 2 mentioned above?

THanks!!


----------



## svinyard (Aug 14, 2017)

Hard no on plus tires. Weight isn't everything but rotational weight for little people does suck and they won't see much of an advantage unless you are riding in sand or super loose stuff. GT Prime 20" rigid bike looks nice for a cheap rigid. Something like 280$. Or you could get a proper hardtail in Spawn Yama Jama for more $$ (we have this and it's exceptional).

7yro usually getting closer to 24" bikes so you might double check the size. BMX with a trail tire is a much better development option especially since he isn't jumping yet etc. You might just get one of those now, train the heck out on valuable skills on a used 16" BMX (for 150$) and then he'll be a much better/safer rider on the trails. Hit the skate parks, your own track etc. No sitting and pedaling ever. Then pickup the trail bike next spring and you can check his size.

My 6yro on 20" Spawn, he's roughly 51in tall. He's bigger kid for 6 and you can see it's getting on the small side (smaller bikes can be nice tho... They just don't roll as fast but they can them boost the hell out of everything).


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

It really depends on your local trails.... and what you want to ride with him.

My kid has just gone 9.... and has been riding a 24 since just before he was 7 but sticking on 2.4/2.5 tires (the front being really heavy admittedly) completely changes our riding to the point we'd cover half the distance of his 2.1 tires. 

I don't think it's just simply it's literally twice as hard... a lot of it is psychological I think in that the extra effort doesn't pay back and it stops being fun... 

The big tires are great when we ride uplift day's or DH with pushups... but when we ride trails they kill the fun


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

my son has a specialized rip rock 20 plus bike. he has ridden for the past 2 years. he is currently 10 years old.my son did very well riding in fort collins colorado. trails around here are straight up and down. I installed shimano xt brakes to help the down hills not making his hands tired from all the braking. he has had lots of fun riding trails lots of adults will not even try. i think the 20 inch plus sixe bikes are a good stepping stone for the kids even at 27 pounds. but its time for a 24 inch bike the rip rockis for sale.


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## TimTucker (Nov 9, 2011)

If I were looking at 20" plus bikes, the Vitus 20 Plus that just got released seems like a nice spec for the price.

21.8lbs with 2.6" tires @ ~$350 + shipping.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-20plus-kids-bike/rp-prod168789


----------



## POAH (Apr 29, 2009)

specialized rip rock 20

gearing is good, discs F&R and the gripshift actually works. Rode miles on it. Tyres go up tubeless no problem at all. I did change things though as I had spares.


----------



## jasontech17 (Mar 30, 2013)

nice build dropper gears and grips!


----------



## 1strongone1 (Jan 13, 2004)

https://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=115978

It is mine, but it was a fantastic bike for my son.


----------



## RMCDan (Feb 28, 2008)

Love seeing the dropper on there, POAH. Droppers are just as great for kids as they are for adults.


----------

